# Gold's Gym X-Heavy Bands



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been eyeing these for a while and finally bit the bullet and bought some today:









They're the Gold's Gym "Heavy Resistance" exercise bands sold at Walmart. I paid right about $8 incl. tax for the package and the band is 6' long x 6" wide. So far so good, the price of $1.35ish per six-inch wide foot is really good.

These are, in fact, not all that heavy. They mic out at .022" which is exactly the same as Theraband Silver. They used to sell these bands as part of a multipack with two lighter weights and they were pink. Green is better!

I cut a set at 1.25" x .75" for shooting my smaller flechettes, which weigh just about as much as a 7/16" steel ball. I cut them 9" long and put them on my King Kat . They work really, really well! Arrow flight was perfect, straight and flat at better than 50'. Initial impressions are that these are every bit as good as TBS but are half the price. If they turn out to have durability problems then I'll let you know.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Green is definitely an attractive colour for bands. You know there's going to be a point when shades of every colour of the rainbow will be available specifically to us once the companies that make them figure out there's a buck to be made. I wonder what other "shades" of resistance will become available when that day arrives, too.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, I've never seen these.

Guess its a American thing.

Let us know the approx. amount of shots before breaking


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I have the three pack with the red/pink, blue and purple. The red mic'd @. 023, blue @. 017, and purple @. 013. Of course the thousands of an inch difference between red and green is easily me or my calipers or the band's. I will have to check out the green for a better color. Thanks for the info and am curious how it holds up.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey MJ

I shot those bands quite a bit when I first got into slingshots. They do shoot pretty well but don't seem to last as long as theraband.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i use these green bands 1 inch straight cut at 8 inches with texs pouch handles 3/8 and 12mm steel no problem maybe the same green bands daykung sells ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I been hunting with them and they do well still like tag but I can pick the green up anytime


----------

